# how bob found us!



## NeeferBlah (Nov 13, 2005)

during the summer, a stray cat was coming around our house.. we asked around trying to find its owner for a month.. during that time, my daughter played with him every day outside.. he started growing on me, too.. the cat we had at my grandparents house didnt like him, so they wouldnt let me keep him, so i begged my mom for a couple weeks and one day while i was at school, she took him in


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Yay gave a kitty a home. Sounds great. Most of the cats in my neighborhood run away when you get near them so I could never do that that with them. Well, I don't think I would want to since I already have 6 cats :wink: (1 inside, the rest outside)


----------

